# Carlos D



## Decades (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if this has been discussed before in here or not but I've been hearing stories for awhile now about Carlos D of Interpol being a major chubby chaser. Stories about how when Interpol was first starting out in NY he would literally get fat girls up to the front and pull them onstage and leave with 2 or 3 of them at a time. I adore Interpol and I always thought he was sexy and smart but after hearing this he shot way up in my book!! I know there are a lot of music fans in here. Has anyone met him or have any stories?? Inquiring minds would like to know.  And for that matter is anyone aware of any other celebrities who prefer larger women?


----------



## troubadours (Oct 29, 2007)

i've never heard of this before but i'd like to see your sources....:wubu:


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 29, 2007)

Wtf Is This Fucking Shit Fuck Carlos D And His Bullshit Moustache


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 29, 2007)

And just for the record, those were in all caps before nazi-like anticaps settings shut down my caps game.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 29, 2007)

He Doesn't Even Have A Last Name







I'm Gonna Kill Interpol


----------



## troubadours (Oct 29, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> He Doesn't Even Have A Last Name
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DENGLER (notice my use of caps)


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 29, 2007)

Wtf Dimensions Why Can't I Post In Caps?

I'ma Run Train On You Bitches


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2007)

*Carlos D Jackal?? 


*


----------



## Decades (Oct 29, 2007)

If you search the internet you'll find little tidbits about it but it's common knowledge among his fans that he likes bigger girls. Here is a short convo between two girls about him on a messageboard :


-"is she the slightly larger woman? the other thing i heard about him is that he fancies big fat goth girls...i think i read that in an interview though...(i am totally jealous.)

-well she is slightly larger as the other girls i've seen with him were
wich makes me totally jealous cause me being certainly Not the anorexic type i could go back to my goth days and be the woman of life "


and here's a link to a blog comment I was referring to earlier :

http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/13169188.html?thread=1523467300


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 29, 2007)

So is this true then? I'm kinda curious. I can't find anything.
It would certainly be interesting if it was true though, that's for sure.

Dude, you're not killing Interpol. And actually that is a pretty sweet 'stache. 

Hahaha, Carlos the Jackal. Nooot quite.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 30, 2007)

This still does not change the fact that he is the smarmiest looking member of one of the doucheiest bands of all time and thus the focus of all my hatred for Interpol.

DAMN YOU CARLOS D, YOU ARE NOT PETER HOOK! 

But I do appreciate you trading in your Alex James circa-Parklife hair and growing that mustache to distract us from your Martha Plimpton jawline.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> This still does not change the fact that he is the smarmiest looking member of one of the doucheiest bands of all time and thus the focus of all my hatred for Interpol.
> 
> DAMN YOU CARLOS D, YOU ARE NOT PETER HOOK!
> 
> But I do appreciate you trading in your Alex James circa-Parklife hair and growing that mustache to distract us from your Martha Plimpton jawline.



Actually, this is what a douchebag looks like....so ya might be a bit off the mark there chief. So calm down there Sully. (Haha, sorry, the Boston thing. I've never had a chance to say that.)


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Actually, this is what a douchebag looks like....so ya might be a bit off the mark there chief.



Douchebags come in all the colors of the rainbow, from the preppy douche pictured in your post to the post-punk revivalist douchery that is Interpol.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Douchebags come in all the colors of the rainbow, from the preppy douche pictured in your post to the post-punk revivalist douchery that is Interpol.



Well that's as may be to you, but I can honestly say that, to me, most of your music, if your myspace page is any indication, is utter drivel. Seriously, how much talent does it take to do that? I could crap on a microphone and have it sound better. But ya know, that's just my opinion.
I happen to think Interpol is a damned fine band, one of my favorites actually. What's it matter if anyone else likes them? There are few bigger signs of douchebaggery than pretentiousness and elitism, especially when it comes to judging other people's tastes.

Besides, we all know the real reason you hate interpol. They're out of NYC, and you're stuck out in Mass. C'mon, we all know how you guys are about that sort of thing. It's ok to admit envy sometimes...  Haha, just kidding. That rationale worked better before '04...


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

and perhaps the greatest douchebag of all: the guy who thinks his taste is far superior to anyone else's and justly such, feels the need to slam the tastes of others that may not agree with his own.

ignoring the rather fangirl-ish tone of this thread for a moment (which i'll gladly chime in about a bit later), i will state that i am a *huge* fan of interpol. and have been for many years. their music. their spot-on live performances. the band.

the fact is, just as douchebags come in every color of the rainbow -- so do musical tastes and preferences. and their are fans of that "post-punk revivalist douchery" you so describe.

am i demanding you to change your tastes or understand where i come from in my preference for interpol's atmospheric tunes and lyrics oozing with sexual undertones? absolutely not. it'll go nowhere.

i am asking for a little respect though. you can just as easily not contribute to a thread about a topic/event/hobby/interest/celebrity/band you dislike, or perhaps even simply stating "wow, interpol. not a fan." -- if you really can't resist posting in a thread that has nothing to do with things you favor or like in the least.

it's cool to have an opinion, and all are certainly allowed to be heard (whether good or bad). it's also cool to respect the opinions of others ... which you clearly have chosen not to concern yourself with. which is unfortunate, and that i am not afraid to tell you.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> This still does not change the fact that he is the smarmiest looking member of one of the doucheiest bands of all time and thus the focus of all my hatred for Interpol.



Sweet mother of Jesus, thank you. I come bearing proof: the almost-defunct magazine I write for has a genius in possession who compiled this: http://stylusmagazine.com/articles/staff_top_10/top-ten-worst-lines-on-interpols-first-album.htm



themadhatter said:


> Well that's as may be to you, but I can honestly say that, to me, most of your music, if your myspace page is any indication, is utter drivel. Seriously, how much talent does it take to do that? I could crap on a microphone and have it sound better. But ya know, that's just my opinion.
> I happen to think Interpol is a damned fine band, one of my favorites actually. What's it matter if anyone else likes them? There are few bigger signs of douchebaggery than pretentiousness and elitism, especially when it comes to judging other people's tastes.
> 
> Besides, we all know the real reason you hate interpol. They're out of NYC, and you're stuck out in Mass. C'mon, we all know how you guys are about that sort of thing. It's ok to admit envy sometimes...  Haha, just kidding. That rationale worked better before '04...



As for you, this is a bit nasty and petty. You're not in the band Interpol are you? Nor are you a professional rock critic, are you? So slamming a poster's personal hobby is terribly below the belt as retaliation for a rich, horrifyingly mustachioed cuntdripping who's chosen to bring his music into the public domain. Really. Douchebags come in all colors, and pink usually isn't one. Try defending your "damned fine band" and their damned fine strategies next time if you'd like make an argument. Jealous of NYC? Maybe, but not for one of its rare black holes of talent.

EDIT: I was under the impression you were referring to music Wild Zero made himself. But still, Big L could lob feces on Paul Banks's notebook any day and he's _dead_.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 30, 2007)

I never said anywhere that my taste is superior to everyone else's, I simply felt like taking the piss out of Interpol. It's something I do, even with artists I enjoy. I wasn't casting anyone who enjoys Interpol as some unwashed plebe, I was making fun of the band and its bassist.

I don't see how calling me out for being an "elitist" or whatever helps anyone in the long run, or gives your opinion (which before you posted I had no way of knowing about) any respect. I cracked on a band nobody on this board has a personal relationship with, thus I don't see why my taste or motivation behind my posts became such a to do. 

So Carlos D is a crypto-FA? Good for him, it still won't sell me on his band or his doofy mustache.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 30, 2007)

who cares? douchebag or not, hes a fine looking guy (WHO DIDNT ALWAYS HAVE A MOUSTACHE LOL). i'm as shallow as they come annnnd i think its sweet that hes into fatties, which is what i believe is the main point of this thread. RELAX EVERYONe gosh


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2007)

I just hope he's also a feeder so more than half of you lasses calm the fuck down. 

As for you, young lady, I'll see you in the sex dungeon.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 30, 2007)

ok lets keep the ~good vibes~ going by everyone sharing their fav. carlos d memory.

one time i saw interpol n i met carlos d n he tried 2 fattn me up like pig


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2007)

Right now I am frowning so hard the edges of mouth can taste carpet. And not the delicious feminine brand.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 30, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Right now I am frowning so hard the edges of mouth can taste carpet. And not the delicious feminine brand.



:bow:textextextesxts


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 30, 2007)

It's pretty funny that this whole thread is running on a single post of hearsay from a bootleg TMZ livejournal community. 

If we could only harness the power of that comment, we'd be off our foreign oil dependency forever.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Sweet mother of Jesus, thank you. I come bearing proof: the almost-defunct magazine I write for has a genius in possession who compiled this: http://stylusmagazine.com/articles/staff_top_10/top-ten-worst-lines-on-interpols-first-album.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well here we go. 
First, to address your edit, I was not referring to the music Wild Zero made himself. I can respect anyone who takes it upon themselves to undertake such creative enterprises. It takes some guts and, hell, it's a lot of fun. I was merely remarking that I could just as easily make the same judgments about his musical tastes as he did of mine. Also, let's stop talking about feces.

Second, what does me not being a rock critic have to do with anything? Does this somehow invalidate my opinion or otherwise make me less knowledgeable in assessing musical quality? If you have an argument to that effect I'd sure love to hear it. And speaking of arguments, referring to someone as a "rich, horrifyingly mustachioed cuntdripping who's chosen to bring his music into the public domain," doesn't really qualify as much of an argument on its own. 
If you want me to defend why I enjoy Interpol so thoroughly, I can put it no better than has already been said in a previous post (coldcomfort), so I don't see much point in restating that.

Third, regarding pink polos and New York City. I can only assume that you didn't notice these were clearly meant to be for laughs, and utterly meaningless. Clearly you have never seen a large contingent of frat-boys if you don't find that picture to be utterly hilarious. And in regards to NYC, after looking at Wild's myspace page I noticed that he seemed to be an obvious Boston fan (see: Cam Neely photo. I was actually going to make a comment about Ulf Sammuelson, but I never really liked that guy either). Myself being a die-hard Yankee fan, I felt it was my duty to do a little good natured ribbing, which led to the "that worked better before '04" line. I thought it was pretty obvious that this jesting could be, in any way, misconstrued as a legitimate argument. Apparently I was mistaken. However, in that same vein, that leads me to my concluding point: You may have a penguin-shaped man purse, but I have an actual penguin. I win.  No not really, I just have some feathers.

That all being said, should you have anything else to say in regard to myself or my character, I'm all ears.

Addendum: Frankly, I wish I was in Interpol, then I wouldn't have to worry about paying for graduate school...


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 30, 2007)

In keeping with the theme of this thread I heard from a friend of a friend on another message board that Jonathan Richman LURRRRVES him some fatties

Visual Proof:


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> In keeping with the theme of this thread I heard from a friend of a friend on another message board that Jonathan Richman LURRRRVES him some fatties
> 
> Visual Proof:



See, that's just mean. Plenty of fat women want to shack up with him. Or they should at least. And we'll never know if he is or not, because _girls with livejournals don't gossip about J-Rich!!_

Hatter, the edit was meant to address that my whole attack on you was shot down by the fact I thought you were knobbing Wild Zero's own art, which doesn't exist. Hence the "public domain"/"are you a critic" talk. Caterpillar face is still a cuntdripping, though. Has he ever worn a single unironic article? Let's see....gun holster, armband, cowboy tickler, dapper ol' suit. Man must think he's a walking Warhol. Too bad his 15 minutes are fucking _up_. What's next, Kevin Barnes' ex-wife tells all about his feeding sessions?


----------



## Decades (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow,this is pretty out of control. If you hate Interpol don't bother commenting. I've seen that article Dan Ex Machina,the one about the top ten worst lines off of TOTBL. At times the guy is extremely funny and at times I feel sorry for him because he should not be a person to write reviews of other people's work considering that he is completely left-brained. In order to have an understanding of art you have to have an imagination,especially when it comes to abstract poetry,which Paul is the king of. That guy would probably have a seizure trying to understand someone like Michael Mcclure for instance. SO,can we stop talking about this now?


I actually posted this thinking more people knew about it. It's gone beyond the point of hearsay. I did put up one link to a livejournal but there's a lot more out there than just that. It has even been referred to during an interview.I think it's awesome personally,considering how we know how the entertainment industry acts towards plus sized women. I love Carlos D,he's not a douchebag. He's eccentric and probably comes off a little elitist,but there's a lot more to him...BTW, his looks are more like Joaquin Phoenix than Martha Plimpton. 


Here's a snippet from an airing of Loveline where Carlos is defending older and larger women when Adam goes on the attack :


Adam : I like it when old women talk about being sexy and I like it when fat chicks talk about being sexy.It's like yeah yeah....out of the way I gotta find a hot chick! Go be sexy over there!

Carlos : Those two terms are not necessarily mutually exclusive with hotness! 

Adam : I know,but guys would like to err on the side of hotness...My sack would like to err on the side of hotness.

Dr. Drew : Your biology errs on the side of reproductive potential and so you're always going to be attracted to symmetry and youth cause that's just the way it is. If you are actually intimately involved with somebody,somebody that you're really into,you'll still be into them at an older age as well. Is that your point?

Adam: Yeah,is that your point?

Carlos: Well sort of,but no.That has to do with love and stuff,but I'm actually just talking about raw lust which can actually find as it's object certain other body types that are not necessarily conventionally known as hot but are nonetheless HOT because the people who occupy those forms make themselves hot by the way they carry themselves.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> In keeping with the theme of this thread I heard from a friend of a friend on another message board that Jonathan Richman LURRRRVES him some fatties
> 
> Visual Proof:



I have doubts that this is in fact a real picture, as I saw Jonathan Richman being interviewed, and he was clearly in color; also, his head was not twice as tall as that of Oddly Stretched Dawn French. Then again, he is getting up in years; maybe he's trying black & white for a more "classic" look.

Anyway, I find it sad that I've been saying I'm an Interpol fan for years but this is the first time I've seen what their lead singer looks like. In my defense, the video to "PDA" was very confusing!


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2007)

Ekim said:


> I have doubts that this is in fact a real picture, as I saw Jonathan Richman being interviewed, and he was clearly in color; also, his head was not twice as tall as that of Oddly Stretched Dawn French. Then again, he is getting up in years; maybe he's trying black & white for a more "classic" look.
> 
> Anyway, I find it sad that I've been saying I'm an Interpol fan for years but this is the first time I've seen what their lead singer looks like. In my defense, the video to "PDA" was very confusing!



Carlos D isn't the singer, that's what's confusing. He's a famous bassist without merit; he's not even a fame-hog like Pete Wentz or an anchor like Flea. He's just THERE. With his stupid holster and questionable haircuts.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> In keeping with the theme of this thread I heard from a friend of a friend on another message board that Jonathan Richman LURRRRVES him some fatties
> 
> Visual Proof:




WOW now im REALLY excited


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 30, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> See, that's just mean. Plenty of fat women want to shack up with him. Or they should at least. And we'll never know if he is or not, because _girls with livejournals don't gossip about J-Rich!!_
> 
> Hatter, the edit was meant to address that my whole attack on you was shot down by the fact I thought you were knobbing Wild Zero's own art, which doesn't exist. Hence the "public domain"/"are you a critic" talk. Caterpillar face is still a cuntdripping, though. Has he ever worn a single unironic article? Let's see....gun holster, armband, cowboy tickler, dapper ol' suit. Man must think he's a walking Warhol. Too bad his 15 minutes are fucking _up_. What's next, Kevin Barnes' ex-wife tells all about his feeding sessions?



From a review I read a year or two back of some post-show DJ set he spun at a local club it seems even his musical taste veers into irony. "Carlos D really threw the crowd for a loop when he went from spinning Ladytron to Slayer!"

But at the same time the band affects an extremely serious image (their little artists in residence program from a few years back being one example) attempting to beat the message "THIS IS ART, ART, ART, ART, ART IS SERIOUS BUSINESS, INTERPOL IS ART MUSIC" into the public's head.

It's great when bands make art music (Sonic Youth's _SYR4 _ for instance), but it's lame as hell when they think that donning a few suits and going for the whole Bauhaus aesthetic gives them a ton of artistic credibility. If anything it makes them about as artful as an IKEA wall hanging. I see this attitude everywhere, from Interpol, to El-P, to ISIS and it gets ridiculously boring because they're all making pop music. And what fun is pop music when everyone's taking it so seriously?

Blah, this robot is on overload.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> From a review I read a year or two back of some post-show DJ set he spun at a local club it seems even his musical taste veers into irony. "Carlos D really threw the crowd for a loop when he went from spinning Ladytron to Slayer!"
> 
> But at the same time the band affects an extremely serious image (their little artists in residence program from a few years back being one example) attempting to beat the message "THIS IS ART, ART, ART, ART, ART IS SERIOUS BUSINESS, INTERPOL IS ART MUSIC" into the public's head.
> 
> ...



Heh, the only SYR I can stand is 1. But point taken.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I never said anywhere that my taste is superior to everyone else's, I simply felt like taking the piss out of Interpol. It's something I do, even with artists I enjoy. I wasn't casting anyone who enjoys Interpol as some unwashed plebe, I was making fun of the band and its bassist.
> 
> I don't see how calling me out for being an "elitist" or whatever helps anyone in the long run, or gives your opinion (which before you posted I had no way of knowing about) any respect. I cracked on a band nobody on this board has a personal relationship with, thus I don't see why my taste or motivation behind my posts became such a to do.



I'm going to assume most of this is addressed to me, although it's slightly hard to tell because I wasn't quoted -- so if I do address something that wasn't meant for me, my apologies in advance. Just a quick disclaimer, that I might be misunderstanding a few things here. With that being said...

There's something I do _not_ like to do here, and that's argue. Friendly debates can be stimulating, but I don't think that really applies here. So I can't guarantee, even if anyone feels the need to further rip apart a favorite band of mine, or my response ... that i'll have much more to say beyond this. Just to also preface by letting you know that, I suppose?

While my "biggest douchebag of all" statement could have been easily taken as a direct slam against you, it wasn't meant so. I apologize for certainly allowing it to seem so. I do, however, believe that where this thread was being taken at the time was certainly headed in that direction, but the statement was moreso something I feel in general (and did feel it applied to the attitude being displayed - whether you were misunderstood in your 'taking the piss out of' or not). Working at a radio station for the past five years as well as the House of Blues now, I unfortunately get to meet those people day in and out. 

I don't believe it's much validation to your jokes/insults just because no one has a personal relationship with the band. I don't really have a personal relationship to any but one of my favorite artists, and I'd still be just as taken aback by people slamming any one of them. It's unfortunate to take a liking to a band and having that get thrown back in your face. For some, they will run out on Tuesday to grab that new album the day it comes out. They might go as far as becoming part of a street team. They'll hunt down shows anywhere in a 300 mile radius and go. For many, liking a band, or a favorite band for that matter, becomes a hobby in and of itself for those very reasons. It is time, most often money, activities and sometimes even relationships with other fans -- all things that people love to take part in. And when the shit-slinging gets as out of control towards that hobby as it did here, it does frustrate a little. It stings a little. It sucks a little.

While I'm not entirely sure what was up with the OP's two posts-and-out strategy, I do believe it was a bit rude to attack a band they outright stated they adore, and one must assume others would be a fan of.

I didn't expect you to know what my stance was on the band, or my opinion for that matter, until I did post. But I didn't tell you to respect solely MY opinion, I simply said it's only respectful, and a true sign of the utmost coolness, to respect _other's_ opinions ... and a couple of opinions were already stated. Those were the opinions I mentioned you took no care in concerning yourself with. Not mine. I apologize if I didn't make that point all too clear.

Again, at this point I'm not sure if anything has much meaning at all ... it's cool if it doesn't. I just didn't see how it was so necessary to go into a thread where the OP brought up a subject they like, and of course one can easily assume others would as well, and repeatedly, repeatedly, repeatedly take shots against that subject. It was unfortunate to see it swing that way, and if that's where it continues to head, than fair enough. All I really was hoping to see was a little bit more respect in other's tastes and preferences than what was being displayed.

As far as to what was actually addressed by the OP ... i don't believe it's an exclusive taste for Carlos D, but it is a preference. I used to run mini-marathons at my college station (they were a summer thing, just five hours of one artist on Sundays). Every year I ran the Interpol marathon (except for my first year when I was assigned Weezer). It wasn't just music, but interviews and obscure things you could find out about the band. It often times took a lot of research on the band, so that your stopdowns were informative and not "der, well, i like this band. a lot. sooo yeah! uh, here's a song."

In the midst of looking up that sort of stuff i found an episode of loveline (this would've been around 2002 or 2003) where carlos's uh, plentiful, love life was brought up. in his response he did mention that he found women of all sizes beautiful ... for him it was about how a woman carries herself, her attitude, her confidence and her sexuality. something along those lines. i had that mp3 on my old computer, unfortunately i reside on a newer laptop now.

Personally, i thought it was a very cool response at the time, and i was able to air that specific clip during a segue on my show.


----------



## Decades (Oct 30, 2007)

I tried to post last night but it never showed up so I'm trying again. It won't be exactly the same but oh well...


I started this thread because I found it wonderful and refreshing that a rockstar isn't totally in hiding about certain women he finds attractive. In the entertainment industry when every musician/actor is trying to be seen with blow up dolls to create a certain image for themselves,he is one who breaks the mold. Mind you he doesn't talk a lot about his personal life very much BUT when he's out in public he doesn't hide who he's with. I'm not saying he's CONSTANTLY seen with larger women,but the fact that he is at all and has chosen them at times over the cliche is in fact breaking a stereotype. I'm sure he's gotten tons of CRAP for that too!

Yes,he had a strange haircut (which was awesome). Yes,he's eccentric,dramatic,into his attire and has an extremely unique face (more River Phoenix than Martha Plimpton if you ask me). David Bowie made a career off of those traits,maybe you should start dissing him too. He can come off as a temperamental elitist at times,but he's a philosophy major and an artist so I think it just goes with the territory.To write him off as a douchebag is just ignorant.

Dan Ex Machina,I saw that Top Ten Worst Interpol lines awhile back and I laughed pretty hard. I thought a lot of it was quite funny. I also felt really sorry for the guy writing that article because that poor soul has no understanding of art. In order to understand an artist and his work you first have to have an imagination in which the writer of that piece has none. Especially when it comes to abstract poetry. Paul Banks isn't trying to be perfectly logical. This guy should be a stock market analyst not a music reviewer. If he had to analyze someone like Picasso or Michael Mcclure his head would explode.


So, here is a piece of an interview on Loveline with Carlos D. He is defending the beauty of larger and older women against Adam's rant :


Adam - I like it when old women talk about being sexy and I like it when fat chicks talk about being sexy...yeah ,yeah....It's like 'out of the way ,I've gotta find a hot chick!!'

Carlos- Those two terms are not necessarily mutually exclusive with hotness!

Adam - I know but guys would like to err on the side of hotness. My sack would like to err on the side of hotness...

Dr. Drew. - Your biology errs on the side of reproductive potential and so you're always going to be attracted to symmetry and youth and that's just the way it is. If you're actually intimately involved with somebody and they're somebody you're really into,you'll still be into them at an older age. Is that your point?

Adam- Yeah,is that your point?

Carlos - Well sort of,but no. That has to do with love and stuff. I'm actually just talking about raw lust which can actually find as it's object certain other body types that are not necessarily conventionally known as hot but that are nonetheless hot because the people who occupy those forms make themselves hot by the way they carry themselves.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 31, 2007)

Princesses, please. To me, douchebaggery is what indie rock and roll is all about.

For example: I like both Interpol (see username) and Guitar Wolf. Punk and post-punk revival are both awesome by my standards. I read my Bitchfork and wear tight shirts and at times enjoy demolishing life with ridonkulous hyperboles of swearing, irony and obscure media references. But I can't always post in my blog, or remember the names of all the original members of The Polyphonic Spree. I'll even admit that I'm crazy over guilty pleasures like the Killers, Tegan & Sara, and She Wants Revenge. And I'm not very good at overeducated sarcasm. That's okay, because despite all my faults, deep down inside I know I'm still a douchebag. And I love who I am.

So I urge you (you know who you are) to love each other, not despite your douchebaggery, but because of it. Because right now you're doing a pretty crappy job of hiding it.

annnnnnnnnd for your viewing pleasure:

HIPSTER OLYMPICS


MUSTACHE

And for the record, Carlos D's hair in the PDA video frikking rulez.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 31, 2007)

one time I saw Carlos D and he was wearing this awesome long coat. He looked like a Victorian field preacher, WITH HIS MUSTACHE THAT IS.

Also Paul Banks was wearing his wristbands.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 1, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> one time I saw Carlos D and he was wearing this awesome long coat. He looked like a Victorian field preacher, WITH HIS MUSTACHE THAT IS.
> 
> Also Paul Banks was wearing his wristbands.



thats right he was also wearing that coat when he shoved a funnel down my throat and didnt stop even wehn i was full *omg*


....for the record i would make him shave the stache


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 1, 2007)

I wanna know if it's true (original question)...just '*cause us fat girls like to know these things*. Also: I am a sucker for the beat/chorus in "PDA" and I don't care who knows it.

Clearly all the rumors about Pete Wentz liking fat girls (it was he, right?) were way off, since he seems to like people with two Es in their first name and lots of facial sculpting (NOBODY PILE ON ABOUT FAB...I don't like them, but I also don't care, plus not to snoot-out here but I spent the last seven years of my life working at a Chicago alt.weekly and there is *nothing* y'all can teach me about music pissing contests. Nothing.)


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Nov 1, 2007)

<hands up>

Idontknowwhoheisbutpleasemayiusethesexdungeonanyway?

</hands up>


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm sorry, the bit about pissing contests in my previous post was snotty and unmerited.

I think the spat here just made me miss my job a little! Heheheheh. Seriously. Hipper-than-thou fuckfests on deadline days twixt music editors and writers...ah, temps perdu.


----------



## troubadours (Nov 1, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I wanna know if it's true (original question)...just '*cause us fat girls like to know these things*. Also: I am a sucker for the beat/chorus in "PDA" and I don't care who knows it.



THANK YOU. idk about you ladies, but i certainly don't feel the need to stomp on every "omg bbw on the cover of a magazine/in a tv show/in the supermarket" threads to be like "it doesn't matter; her movies/music/etc sucks!" us girlfolk wanna be in the know too! chill dudes.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 17, 2007)

Decades said:


> Dan Ex Machina,I saw that Top Ten Worst Interpol lines awhile back and I laughed pretty hard. I thought a lot of it was quite funny. I also felt really sorry for the guy writing that article because that poor soul has no understanding of art. In order to understand an artist and his work you first have to have an imagination in which the writer of that piece has none. Especially when it comes to abstract poetry. Paul Banks isn't trying to be perfectly logical. This guy should be a stock market analyst not a music reviewer. If he had to analyze someone like Picasso or Michael Mcclure his head would explode.



So what you're saying is, the artist determines the value of his own work, rather than the public, leaving them to interpret what could well be lazy abstractions he didn't feel like bringing closure to? If that's the case, buy my two records, because you have the guarantee of Le Artiste that they are hella fucking masterpieces. 

When I edited my university's literary magazine for a few years, the biggest lesson I learned from lazy wannabes was this: if you think art is personal, keep it in the goddamn diary. If you want other people to experience and understand it, you'd better take the pains (grueling, I know), to connect logically and rhetorically and all those fun things. I could pour my soul out in Klingon but who'd give a toot? Paul Banks mewls rubbish to me, Klingon to you. Your benefit of the doubt is too generous, Decades.

Oh, and don't compare P. Banks to Picasso please? kthxbye


----------

